# Nunchaku : wood, foam or rubber ?



## Aiseant (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there

I want to buy a nunchaku for home training
I have no idea how to use it, and don't plan to go take "real" lesson, it's just something I would like to try for fun (no offense intented for people doing real training and serious nunchak)

I would like your advice about which one to buy. 
I see there's various length, which one is better ?
I've read that wood is better than foam because of the weight, but foam is better because of lesser risks of injury. Is foam that a bad idea ? Is wood that a bad idea as I don't consider myself foolish and wouldn't try to do bruce lee style (at least right away ^^)
I found one made of rubber. It seems to be a good compromise, as it's quite heavy, and less dangerous. Want do you think about it ?

Finally, I tend to buy one with chain (don't ask me why, I just find it better). Is it really better than rope ?

Thanks for your advices

BR 
Aiseant


----------



## seasoned (Jan 16, 2013)

Just some thoughts.

Wood, start slow. (Figure 8 both hands) at first.
Chain, won't get cut.


----------



## harlan (Jan 16, 2013)

Foam.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Since you said you really don't have any experience with using nunchaku then I would definitely recommend starting out with foam.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wood for the weight but wear a head and groin guard and practice in a big field! Try the tri staff next, easy to get going sooo hard to stop!


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 16, 2013)

As a beginner with nanchuku, I've managed to give myself bruises and a headache with all three.  I like the safety (relative) of the foam but I don't think there is enough mass, they tend to bounce off my hand.  I'm considering drilling out the ends and "pegging" them with hot glue to increase the mass at the tips and still have foam.  Any suggestions?


----------



## seasoned (Jan 16, 2013)

There are always different trains of thought, and from old school thinking I mentioned wood. I should add that solo training, wood is unforgiving but teaches you to respect the weapon and not get to fancy.  
Training with a partner may at first require a more forgiving foam rubber one at first.

I have seen some pretty crazy stuff over the years, so I guess it depends on what your motivation to train with the weapon in the first place is.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 16, 2013)

The biggest consideration is where you are going to train. It's relatively easy to pick up a few basic moves but they are always going to fly out of your hands at some point and the damage, if done in a house, can be a bit more than your fellow occupiers might like. If you live alone of course and don't have ornaments, televisions etc you treasure it won't matter. You do need a clear space around you even for the foam ones.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 16, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> Hi there
> 
> I want to buy a nunchaku for home training
> I have no idea how to use it, and don't plan to go take "real" lesson, it's just something I would like to try for fun (no offense intented for people doing real training and serious nunchak)



Hi   No offense taken and likewise please take no offense at my comments - but, how do you plan to 'train' at home without a legitimate instructor??  I can see upcoming boredom, frustration, etc..if you're planning on doing this solo....I don't know if you train in any form of martial art, but I can tell you that I started training with chucks once I earned my black belt in tkd and if you have any visions of being 'good' you'll probably need an instructor

If you have no intention of getting some help with this, I would say buy the foam kind and have fun - but I would not make a serious investment without a sincere commitment.

All Respect


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 16, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> The biggest consideration is where you are going to train. It's relatively easy to pick up a few basic moves but they are always going to fly out of your hands at some point and the damage, if done in a house, can be a bit more than your fellow occupiers might like. If you live alone of course and don't have ornaments, televisions etc you treasure it won't matter. You do need a clear space around you even for the foam ones.



 you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 16, 2013)

Since you're looking for them as toys, I'd suggest plastic. With flashing lights. And maybe some cool sounds...


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2013)

How good is your medical insurance?

If your answer is:
"Insurance?  What's that?" -- get foam.
"It's OK... but I'm nowhere near meeting my deductible." -- get the rubber ones.
"Insurance?  My doctors pay me for the honor of treating me!"  -- go with wood.

If you own stock in an aspirin (or other headache remedy) company -- go with the wooden ones.

Slightly more seriously -- you're looking to play with 'em.  You might as well get wooden 'chucks.  I'd go with the rope, not chain, since it's usually cheaper.  And buy that aspirin... 'cause you'll need it.


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 17, 2013)

I apologize to any pro guitarist, for learning few strings by myself and having fun singing. I apologize to any pro jungler for learning few jungles between two electronic classes at highschool. Something like 80% of people here can also throw rocks at me, for learning english with videogames and the beatles because it was useful -instead of the beauty of shakespeare. ... maaan, the list is so long I'm not even sure I could post a message that long ... :wink1:

Dirty Dog, Seriously ? I don't disrespect nunchaku art and people really working hard on it, and I said it in my very first message. So why disrespect my demand ?
The very fact I'm here asking for advice is showing that I don't think nunchaku a simple matter or a toy ... If so, I would buy whatever I think look nice, or will be like some, very proud when showing the black and gold tiger engraved pair of nunchakus I don't even know how to hold, hanging on my wall. 

But seriously, it's hard to respect you when you're posting this kind of ... answer.

Did you consider that maybe I'll not take lesson of nunchaku because it's non-existant in my area ? The only solution would need 2h to go for 45min of ridiculously overpriced class given by people liking nothing more than being called Master while wearing falsely asiatic shirts ? I wouldn't take lesson in those conditions, so I shall not do nunchaku ?

Considering your answer to my very simple request, I cannot help but wonder what you have to say to someone  staying seated on their hands while yawning "pheew, I always wanted to learn but I'll never try because I don't know how to do". 



Thanks to people who provided some thought on the matter. I need to get a long stick for hapkido and the only place (irl) I found only sold foam nunchakus, so I guess it'll be it. I'll stick with very basics as long as I cannot train, so I hope flying nunchak will not kill my cat 
I'm still considering buying a rubber one on the internet, to measure how heavy it should be and take some bruises ... it always makes you smarter.




> "Insurance? My doctors pay me for the honor of treating me!" -- go with wood.


:lol:


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 17, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> I apologize to any pro guitarist, for learning few strings by myself and having fun singing. I apologize to any pro jungler for learning few jungles between two electronic classes at highschool. Something like 80% of people here can also throw rocks at me, for learning english with videogames and the beatles because it was useful -instead of the beauty of shakespeare. ... maaan, the list is so long I'm not even sure I could post a message that long ... :wink1:
> 
> Dirty Dog, Seriously ? I don't disrespect nunchaku art and people really working hard on it, and I said it in my very first message. So why disrespect my demand ?
> The very fact I'm here asking for advice is showing that I don't think nunchaku a simple matter or a toy ... If so, I would buy whatever I think look nice, or will be like some, very proud when showing the black and gold tiger engraved pair of nunchakus I don't even know how to hold, hanging on my wall.
> ...



For the record, the best guitarists I know are predominantly self tought. To become exceptional at something requires an inate talent coupled with bone wearying practice. Nothing more. I believe that this site lives up to it's reputation as "friendly discussion" on the whole. It doesn't mean that strongly held opinions aren't strongly defended. I doubt that it was any ones intent to make you feel personally attacked. Best of luck with nanchuku, I feel your pain.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> I apologize to any pro guitarist, for learning few strings by myself and having fun singing. I apologize to any pro jungler for learning few jungles between two electronic classes at highschool. Something like 80% of people here can also throw rocks at me, for learning english with videogames and the beatles because it was useful -instead of the beauty of shakespeare. ... maaan, the list is so long I'm not even sure I could post a message that long ... :wink1:
> 
> Dirty Dog, Seriously ? I don't disrespect nunchaku art and people really working hard on it, and I said it in my very first message. So why disrespect my demand ?
> The very fact I'm here asking for advice is showing that I don't think nunchaku a simple matter or a toy ... If so, I would buy whatever I think look nice, or will be like some, very proud when showing the black and gold tiger engraved pair of nunchakus I don't even know how to hold, hanging on my wall.
> ...


First, glad you're going with foam, if you don't have a teacher those are the safest. As far as your comments in this post..in my mind there's a difference between learning MA and other things by yourself, I learned drums predominantly by myself, I was halftaught japanese by my ex-gf, then we broke up and I learned more by myself, as you said the list is long so I won't continue. HOWEVER, I would never try to learn a weapon by myself, there are too many things you may not think of when learning, and may end up hurting yourself for not knowing proper safety precautions (exroperly 'catching' a nunchaku). Dirty dog made a bit of a jape/sarcastic remark like normal, but he has a point. Without getting training for something like a weapon without proper training, you'll probably miss so many uses it might as well be a toy. You can even use youtube videos or something to get a general idea on how to use them (dont support this, but its better than nothing), but you'll miss so much without some sort of training.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 17, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Since you're looking for them as toys, I'd suggest plastic. With flashing lights. And maybe some cool sounds...



In all fairness, I have to defend Dirty Dog here....I don't think he's trying to disrespect you for asking for advice - I think he's stating a fact.  If 
"it's just something I would like to try for fun " - then - it's a toy...and by all means get plastic, or foam and go nuts...

2nd :   "Is wood that a bad idea as I don't consider myself foolish and wouldn't try to do bruce lee style (at least right away ^^)"

           -  Do you have easy, cheap access to a LOT of ibuprofen????   My starter chucks - from my teacher - were foam so to add some
              weight for 'realism' - I removed the end cap and added some caulk to the inside of the tube  -worked for me.

3rd:  "The only solution would need 2h to go for 45min of ridiculously overpriced class given by people liking nothing more than being called Master while wearing falsely asiatic shirts ? I wouldn't take lesson in those conditions, so I shall not do nunchaku ?"

            While it's unfortunate this may be the closest or cheapest in your area, PLEASE do not judge all instructors based only on your limited experience!!  Many wonderful instructors - including mine - have spent the majority of their lives training and studying their art to be able to teach and watch their students grow and flourish into the martial artists of their given potential. 

Granted, there are some things that can be picked up without the aid of serious study - but in the interest of safety and well being - some that can't include

MARTIAL ARTS
SCUBA DIVING
SKY DIVING
DOWN HILL SKI RACING

I think you get the idea!

So, again I stand in defense of the 'Dog's answer - I am sure his comical brevity wasn't intended to be disrespectful, rather - a gentle - hey pal, "right - chucks aren't toys" - but if you DO want a toy..well....


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 18, 2013)

Guitars don't have the possibility of giving yourself  nasty knock or concussion if you get a chord wrong. Singing badly can be detrimental to your vocal cords, but that's still not the same thing. What you're talking about here is buying a WEAPON in order to play with it, without any training, any intention of getting or seeking any training, or any real understanding, knowledge, or experience with it. The excuse of "there's no one around me to teach me" is, bluntly, completely besides the point. I don't have anyone around me to teach me how to do stunt driving... I'm hardly about to get in my car and just try in myself. If there's no-one around to teach you, you can't learn it. And, if you approach a community of martial artists, all of whom have made large and small sacrifices or compromises to train in their own lives, ranging from giving up a few nights of socializing a week to moving to completely different countries in order to learn these methods, you really should expect such responces, no matter how much you think it's reasonable to "explain" yourself.

Weapons aren't toys. We won't just necessarily condone such usage, you realize. If you want to treat them as such, that's up to you. But, if you do, don't be upset when we give advise that amounts to "buy a toy if you want a toy".


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not judging every teacher based on what I saw, but you didn't get my point : in my area, it's the only thing I can get, so I'm not considering taking lessons. I think you don't realize how lucky you can be to find a lot of dojang of various arts where you live or not too far away. As for me, I don't have the choice (and it's the case of many people, depending on which country they're living in). 

For the rest, even if I can understand how you guys feel, you don't answer my question and if someone looks for info and get this thread, he'll be stuck in those considerations instead of having answer to the inital question, which is wrong. I wasn't really asking for consideration about taking or not classes for weapons, mainly because as I said, there's none available where I'm. Opening another thread to discuss this would have been a way better idea, and I would have participate on the debate with a very different attitude and gladly. Moreover, with a distinctive title for this discussion, more people would have been able to participate and give opinion. Even worst : now, no one would give advice about which material for nunchaku, and why, as their ideas would be lost in another discussion. Wrong again.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> I'm not judging every teacher based on what I saw, but you didn't get my point : in my area, it's the only thing I can get, so I'm not considering taking lessons. I think you don't realize how lucky you can be to find a lot of dojang of various arts where you live or not too far away. As for me, I don't have the choice (and it's the case of many people, depending on which country they're living in).
> 
> For the rest, even if I can understand how you guys feel, you don't answer my question and if someone looks for info and get this thread, he'll be stuck in those considerations instead of having answer to the inital question, which is wrong. I wasn't really asking for consideration about taking or not classes for weapons, mainly because as I said, there's none available where I'm. Opening another thread to discuss this would have been a way better idea, and I would have participate on the debate with a very different attitude and gladly. Moreover, with a distinctive title for this discussion, more people would have been able to participate and give opinion. Even worst : now, no one would give advice about which material for nunchaku, and why, as their ideas would be lost in another discussion. Wrong again.


Advice has been given to you regarding which one you should buy if you insist on buying one. However, people who care about the safety of others wont just sit back and let them do potentially dangerous things without warning them about the possible dangers, and the possible ineffectiveness of their actions. Just because not all the responses answer your exact question in a way you wanted an answer doesnt mean you shouldnt heed the responses, or that they dont pertain to the thread or anyone with a similar question. You got an answer and no ones been rude to you or out of line, so I really dont understand what you're getting so angry about.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 18, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> I'm not judging every teacher based on what I saw, but you didn't get my point : in my area, it's the only thing I can get, so I'm not considering taking lessons. I think you don't realize how lucky you can be to find a lot of dojang of various arts where you live or not too far away. As for me, I don't have the choice (and it's the case of many people, depending on which country they're living in).
> 
> For the rest, even if I can understand how you guys feel, you don't answer my question and if someone looks for info and get this thread, he'll be stuck in those considerations instead of having answer to the inital question, which is wrong. I wasn't really asking for consideration about taking or not classes for weapons, mainly because as I said, there's none available where I'm. Opening another thread to discuss this would have been a way better idea, and I would have participate on the debate with a very different attitude and gladly. Moreover, with a distinctive title for this discussion, more people would have been able to participate and give opinion. Even worst : now, no one would give advice about which material for nunchaku, and why, as their ideas would be lost in another discussion. Wrong again.



Okay, time to be blunt again.

If there's no teacher nearby for you to go to, you can't learn it, and shouldn't be trying to teach yourself to use a potentially damaging weapon by playing around with one. It really doesn't matter where you are, if there isn't a teacher, there isn't a teacher. End of story.

If someone in a similar situation to yourself reads this thread, hopefully they'll get the same message: weapons aren't toys, and shouldn't be treated as such. Do not try to teach yourself.

If someone with an instructor reads this thread, frankly, they should be asking their instructor as to what is best for them at their level, as the instructor will know better than a bunch of strangers on a forum.

As an aside, a "dojang" for Nunchaku? A Korean school to teach Okinawan arts? I'd avoid just based on that... 

But, in the end, if you don't have a school, you can't learn. And, if you're not really learning, you don't need anything like real weapons. So the material is rather moot, in the end. The only real thing we can suggest is to choose a safe(r) material, such as foam, to minimize your chance of breaking your own nose, but don't mistake anything like that as actually learning or training with the weapon.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, time to be blunt again.
> 
> If there's no teacher nearby for you to go to, you can't learn it, and shouldn't be trying to teach yourself to use a potentially damaging weapon by playing around with one. It really doesn't matter where you are, if there isn't a teacher, there isn't a teacher. End of story.
> 
> ...



I have to agree that most of the advice given already is good.  My experience with nunchaku is very slight.  I never struck myself on the head, but have managed to strike other places.  Even with aluminum (make a whistling sound even Bruce Lee would have liked) or foam, it can be unpleasant.  I did once manage to relocate a picture frame a few meters.  So I agree with all who have suggested foam or other types of practice nuchaku.

But I wouldn't say a Korean school that taught nunchaku is a no-no simply because it is Korean.  Use of the nunchaku isn't really common in Korea; I grant that.  But it isn't unheard of.  And even supposing the teacher isn't a 10th black belt in nunchaku, doesn't mean he/she can't teach what he/she knows.  Even if all a teacher can teach is the basics, that is better than trying to learn from a book or the internet.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 18, 2013)

In a rarity -- I'm going to come down a little different from others.  Lots of people have successfully learned to twirl a pair of numchucks on their own.  You can figure out how to spin 'em around, catch 'em, and otherwise essentially juggle two tied pieces of wood on your own.  Some have even learned to hit something without getting hurt themselves.

But, notice -- I'm not really saying USE nunchaku.  Especially not use them effectively.  To do that, you most certainly need an instructor.

So, if all you're after is the ability to play with them and basically do some parlor tricks... go for it.  It's not nearly as dangerous as playing with a sword.  There are some books around (like Fumio Demura's) that might give you some guidance, though their still not really a substitute for direct instruction.  

And invest in a bulk quantity of headache medicine, as well as a few ice bags.  You'll probably need 'em.


----------



## chinto (Jan 18, 2013)

If your going to try and work with that weapon, please go get some training from a qualified Kobodo/kobujitsu instructor!  its not that great of a weapon, and one reason is it is very dangerous to the one using it.  but you make your own choices and will either need medical attention, and actually learn how to use the weapon or not.


----------



## tayl0124 (Feb 19, 2013)

I say if you don't have access to a instructor, don't buy them. And if you do find an instructor you will eventually buy wood ones with rope, so why not start with them. There are so many flavors of martial arts on you tube that you most likely won't be able to learn anything of quality from it.  A Korean school that teaches a Okinawan martial art isn't a red flag to me.  It might be as simple as the instructor wanting to gain more knowledge in weapons and that was what was available to him.  The weapon art that I am learning has (almost)nothing to do with the karate that I am learning.  A senior student in Tiara Shinken's organization told me that the nunchaku were one weapon that you didn't need to worry about if you dropped them, most people aren't going to know how to properly use them and will most likely smack themselves in the head before they hit you.


----------



## chinto (Feb 19, 2013)

One more point, in many States in the USA at least, possession of nunchuku out side a Dojo is a felony! In California its a minimum 5 years I understand! I hear its similar in New York and some other states.  SO check with an attorney and the cops first!  if legal, get competent training from a qualified instructor and get wood ones.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 11, 2013)

for training purposes the foam, im sure stores sell the kind that are make of pvc material with a foam covering

-word of advice if you plan on getting wooden something to thing about when doing spins with the nunchucks its good to grab with a flat palm you don't want to hit your fingers


----------



## Balrog (Aug 12, 2013)

Aiseant said:


> Hi there
> 
> I want to buy a nunchaku for home training
> I have no idea how to use it, and don't plan to go take "real" lesson, it's just something I would like to try for fun (no offense intented for people doing real training and serious nunchak)


Given this, I strongly suggest foam for the safety aspect.

But at the same time, I would also suggest not training with them at all.  The reason that I do so is that the weapons training should supplement your core martial art training, much like an elective course in college makes you a more well-rounded student.  If you do not have access to an instructor who can teach you the basics, you will learn them wrong and you are much more likely to hurt yourself, even with the foam ones.  And as we know from experience, once you learn something wrong, it is much, much harder to unlearn it and then learn it correctly.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------

